# I found a Place, anyone want to go?????



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am in Courtenay ND and I was wondering if there is any places around here to bowfish???


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

in the water would be a good start oke: just look for culverts that go under the roads with a good amount of water in them dams are always good shorelines of rivers but you need patience if its a dirty river.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Culvers, streams, flooded fields from rivers and lakes. Jake, they don't have to be in the water to find fish. If there's inconsiderate people around where he's at he could shoot them in the ditches or right at any boat landings. oke:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thank you so much, now I can shoot all the fish I want. :roll: I did walk right into that one.

Anyone else out there that can give me some help?


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

find out who the warden is for that area give him a call he should know check the fishing hand book they usually have the wardens listed


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I found the mother load. If anyone wants to come with me pm me and we can go get some carp.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

there buffies not carp you said.


----------



## Fletch13 (Jun 21, 2008)

Spiritwood Lake is a very good location to bowfish


----------

